# Fedora hanging at boot



## Guitar (Jun 15, 2014)

I installed Fedora on my work laptop because I'm thinking about switching from W7 to it - but I'm having an issue. I booted it a few times, got some stuff installed, all was 'good'...but I went to boot it and it hangs at the F. Through a bit of troubleshooting I saw that it appears to be hanging at ip6tables - however I cannot get it to stop. A mention was to try going and disabling it through the chkconfig but that didn't work. I could only find one thing that was ip6tables, and that was in usr/sbin and didn't let me do anything with it.

Another boot shows this:


----------



## blobster21 (Jun 15, 2014)

To completely disable IPv6 in your system, all you have to do is save the following line in a file inside /etc/modprobe.d/ :


> install ipv6 /bin/true



The above line means: whenever the system needs to load the ipv6 kernel module, it is forced to execute the command true instead of actually loading the module. Since /bin/true, does absolutely nothing, the module never gets loaded.

Again, it is required to reboot for the changes to take effect.

It is obvious that this is an aggressive method to disable kernel modules, but it guarantees that the module never gets loaded.

This is the recommended way to disable IPv6_._

source


----------



## Guitar (Jun 15, 2014)

Tried that, put it in a file that was just called ipv6, still failing at ip6_tables. There is a sys/module/ip6_tables (and others), and I tried to get in there and rename some files and rename the folder to _old but nothing worked, even as root.



I just reinstalled, whatever. Really was hoping to have a better experience but so far it's meh.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 16, 2014)

Try Mageia 4 Kde, I have it from sometime...


----------

